# KDE: desktop effects were too slow and have been suspended

## ex-LFSler

Hallo.

Habe ein Gentoo amd64 installiert als gast in einer vmware workstation 7.1 (windows 7 ist host).

Nach der Stage 3 Installation ein emerge -DeNU world usw. 

Im Kernel habe ich alle angegebenen Optionen aktiviert: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest

startx geht leider nicht, bricht ab mit fehlermeldung. KDM startet. Man meldet sich an.

Danach hängt es etwas und man sieht kurz Artefakte.

Dann kommt ein Fenster KWin: desktop effects were too slow and have been suspended...

Weiß jemand wie ich das lösen soll?

Testhalber habe ich ein Kubuntu installiert um zu sehen obs dort geht, dort gibts keine Probleme.

Meine USE-flags: -gtk -gnome kde alsa bzip2 lzma nls opengl ssl udev mmx sse sse2 -ipv6

INPUT_Devices=evdev

Video_cards=vmware

Danke.

----------

